# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  ReefMoser - 400lt + 70 sump

## fabianomoser

Boas pessoal,

Não basta ser aquariofilista, têm de partilhar!

Este post servirá para ajudar os colegas a resolver dúvidas, dar-lhes idéias, evitar ERROS já cometidos por nós, e também para apreendermos uns com os outros.

Os fóruns hoje em dia são a melhor fonte de informação para os aquiariofilistas e a ferramenta mais poderosa. Certamente nossos aquários não seriam os mesmos sem a informação obtida nos fóruns!

Setup:

Aquário: 120x55x60 LxAxP 396lt
Sump: 60x26x50 78Lt                             TOTAL 474Litros
Escumador: Deltec AP600
Retorno: Sicce 3.0 2700l/h
Circulação: 2x SunSun 6000l/h *Updated em 08-06-2011 por MP40W ES*
Iluminação:  4x39W T5 10.000K
2x40W T8 14.000K 
                  2x AquaRay LED 50.000K 
*Updated em 20-05-2011 por uma ATI 8x54W*


Substrato: Areia de Aragonite fina (+/- 40Kg) 5-6cm
Rochas: 3Kg Rocha viva, Restante +/-30kg Rochas Mortas 
Reposição: Aquili Classic NPS 4 Estágios (190lt/dia)
Osmoregulador: Aqua Medic Nieveaumat 3000
Balling Manual: Iniciado em 30-04-2011

Data da montagem: 11 de março de 2011

Agora a experiência...

O móvel:


1º Setup de Rochas


Tentei colocar as actínicas LED nas traves de segurança, mas tive o efeito "sombra" devido ao baixo ângulo de radiação das calhas LED +/- 30º


Acabei por construir um suporte de modo a fixá-las mais abaixo das calhas T5 e T8.





Agora uma geral com o layout quase concluído, mas só 1 actínica instalada








Agora sim com luzes todas acesas...




Rocha viva (com a ponta roxa)...


Os peixes hão de gostar destas passagens, fiz pensando neles!


Mais um grande obstáculo para os peixinhos passearem, chamo de Viaduto do Seixal!  :Smile: 


Um close up da vista lateral esquerda...





Uma geral:


Com o passar do tempo vou postando mais fotos.
A minha experiência de 3 anos com aquário de água salgada me diz que os peixes vivem mais felizes se o layout oferecer alguns desafios, acho igualmente importante criarmos alguns obstáculos para que os peixes possam divertir-se naquele que será seu novo lar.

Depois de uma vez ver um Hepatus (Blue Tang) a nadar de lado 45º +/- pra passar dentre umas rochas num aquário de um lojista decidi que queria ver aquilo todos os dias na minha casa!  :Smile: 

Agora começa o Pesadelo das TPA´s!!!
11 dias de aqua montado e fiz 1 TPA de 90litros com água da TELHA! (Fonte da Telha). Agora é esperar virem as algas!

Todos os parâmetros estão normais, menos o NITRITO que ainda está alto (deve ser das rochas mortas?) já não lembro o valor do teste mas com o tempo espero ir ao sítio...TPAs...TPAs... 

Comentários são bem vindos, eu faço pouco nos dos outros mas leio todos!!!!  :Smile:  afinal os iniciados estão mais bem servidos com o pessoal que a mais tempo possui seus sistemas em equilibrio.

At,
Fabiano.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Apesar de ja ter tido outros aquarios de sal tambem eu montei um recentemente e vou seguir o teu topico.

Boa sorte

Abraço

----------


## fabianomoser

Olá Pedro,

Ok, esta fase inicial é um bocado frustante, ver o aqua só com rochas. 

Ainda não houve nenhum comentário em relação ao setup/montagem, sendo que devo estar seguindo o caminho certo se bem lembro como se faz...

Vou deixar de fazer TPA´s por uns 15 dias, e ver o que acontecem com os testes.

Pessoal, comentem, bem ou mal!

Abraço,
Fabiano Moser.

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola
parabens pela montagem.
acho que tens pouca luz no aqua.
se reparares, a parte da rocha esta bastante mais sombreada que o resto do aqua.
na minha opiniao 4x54 no minimo ou 6x54w  ou entao 2x150w+2x54w
mas tudo depende do que pretendes meter ai para dentro, que ja agora é o que?
em relacao as circulacao acho que serve embora se tivesses mais nao faria mal nenhum.
outra coisa que faria era pintar/tapar o fundo do aqua a preto. 
1° porque realca mais as cores dos peixes e corais
2° porque nao manda tanta claridade para "fora"
em relacao ao layout tenta ver se o lado esquero do aqua aguenta ficar em pe... parece pouco firme...
é a minha opiniao :SbSourire2: 
abraco e boa evolucao

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  Fabiano

Gosto muito do layout.
Adorei a tua preocupação com o divertimento e bem estar dos  :SbPoisson9:   :SbRequin2:   :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson6: 

Boa sorte para o teu novo projecto.

----------


## fabianomoser

> ola
> parabens pela montagem.
> acho que tens pouca luz no aqua.
> se reparares, a parte da rocha esta bastante mais sombreada que o resto do aqua.
> na minha opiniao 4x54 no minimo ou 6x54w  ou entao 2x150w+2x54w
> mas tudo depende do que pretendes meter ai para dentro, que ja agora é o que?
> em relacao as circulacao acho que serve embora se tivesses mais nao faria mal nenhum.
> outra coisa que faria era pintar/tapar o fundo do aqua a preto. 
> 1° porque realca mais as cores dos peixes e corais
> ...


Primeiramente obrigado,
Olha aqui algumas opiniões, vamos a isso:

Luz:
Mais tarde quero tirar as 2 T8 40W 14.000k e colocar outra luminária 4x54W T5. Vejo que falta um pouco de azul talvez 3x 54W T5 e uma Actínica T5 20.000k. 

Circulação:
Tenho aqui problemas, as 2 SunSun 6000 movimentam o substrato aos poucos, já virei aquilo pra tudo que é lado, ou seja de manha há sempre "buracos" ao centro no meio do aqua. Não queria trazer as bombas pra frente no vidro para não poluir o visual, mas vejo que a água circula bem em todos os pontos. Terei melhor percepção depois de meter lá uns corais. 

Pintar o fundo:
Tive a pensar nisso, agora com o aqua montado, mesmo assim ainda tenho lá atrás espaço para isso, pra já que tinta poderia usar? O que normalmente usam?

Layout (lado esq.)
Sim tive o cuidado de criar uma plataforma estável, a rocha enconstada ao vidro não é necessária para suportar o layou e pode ser retirada, entretanto ficou bem firme sim, e pretendo ali criar divertimento aos peixes e uma plataforma plana para colocar uns corais, (duros??  :SbSourire:  com certeza vou querê-los..)

Desde já, acróporas com T5 ???

Gratos pelos comentários e sugestões.
 :SbOk5: 
Fabiano Moser.

----------


## fabianomoser

> Fabiano
> 
> Gosto muito do layout.
> Adorei a tua preocupação com o divertimento e bem estar dos    
> 
> Boa sorte para o teu novo projecto.


Obrigado!
Curto bastante ver os peixes interagirem com o layout, afinal o que mais me chateia é ver lindos aquários lotados de corais e nenhuma ou pouca preocupação no espaço para os peixes!

Vamos ver como isso fica daqui 1 anito...

Abraço,
Fabiano Moser.

----------


## AndreMedinas

> Pintar o fundo:
> 
> Tive a pensar nisso, agora com o aqua montado, mesmo assim ainda tenho lá atrás espaço para isso, pra já que tinta poderia usar? O que normalmente usam?


Normalmente utiliza-se vinil preto ou azul conforme o gosto.



> Desde já, acróporas com T5 ???


Muitos aquários utilizam apenas T5 e tem cores e crescimento espectaculares é só pesquisares um bocadinho.
Com a iluminaria 4x54W penso que só deves conseguir ter SPS do meio do aquário para cima.

Dá um saltinho por aqui:
All sps tanks - Reef Central Online Community

----------


## fabianomoser

André,

Os corais já saltavam fora d´agua?? lol

O problema de se colar vinil são as "bolhas" que são difíceis de eliminar...

Ainda no ponto da iluminação tenho esta calha 4x39W T5:


Pretendo retirar as 2 T8 de 40W poderia colocar uma calha igual mas com 4x80W ficando com as 2 TMC AQUARAY AQUABEM 500 50.000k. Se tivesse espaço deixava elas com 2 actínicas de 20.000k e adicionava outra calha com 4x80W, mas não deve caber.

Mas acho que com 4x39 e 4x80W + 2 TMC AQUARAY AQUABEM 500 50.000k já deve ter luz pra alguns SPS, digo eu :SbQuestion2: 

...mas vai faltar azul! 

Abraço,
Fabiano

----------


## Ingo Barao

io
4x80 para esse aqua nao da, sao muito compridas.
se as bombas levantam areao a meio, devem de estar a distribuir mal a corrente.
no meu caso pintei com Spray negro do lado de fora.
abraco

----------


## fabianomoser

> io
> 4x80 para esse aqua nao da, sao muito compridas.
> se as bombas levantam areao a meio, devem de estar a distribuir mal a corrente.
> no meu caso pintei com Spray negro do lado de fora.
> abraco


Entaum vai de 4x54W, com:

2x10.000k
1x15.000k
1xActínica 20.000k

Mais as 4x39W T5 10000K que já tenho...

Vou ver da tinta na Leroy.

At,
Fabiano

----------


## Rita Bezerra

Olá, Fabiano!

Acho que está a ficar *****estrelas :Palmas: 

Espero continuar a ver o teu projecto!

Muita sorte,

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas,

Seguindo a dica do Ingo, resolvi pintar o fundo do Aqua.

Antes que perguntem, a tinta que usei foi Robbialac Esmalte 100% Acrílico (ou seja solúvel em água).











Fiz mais uma TPA de 80Lt hj com água do Cabo Raso.
Falta vida no aqua, assim que baixar o nitrito um pouco quero por a "Clean Crew".

Ainda assim, continuam altos Nitritos, Cálcio e baixo o Magnésio.

At,
Fabiano

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Calma que ainda é cedo, a equipa de limpeza vai limpar o quê? Não vejo algas, nem nada para eles comerem.  :Wink:

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas.

Não me leves a mal, mas esse layout parece um castelo de cartas prontinho para desmoronar.

A sua beleza não discuto, é uma questão de gosto, mas a segurança dele não me parece muito fiável.

Abraço

----------


## fabianomoser

> Boas.
> 
> Não me leves a mal, mas esse layout parece um castelo de cartas prontinho para desmoronar.
> 
> A sua beleza não discuto, é uma questão de gosto, mas a segurança dele não me parece muito fiável.
> 
> Abraço



Olá Miguel, 
Claro que não levo a mal, obrigado por dar-te o tempo em comentar.
Não é a 1ª pessoa que me diz isso, mas embora pareça desequilibrado nenhuma rocha depende de outra para manter-se no lugar exepto a "placa" da esquerda que comprei especialmente para criar este efeito. E aquelas que estão empilhadas, claro.

As rochas que serviram de base enterrei na areia para ficarem mais firmes. A formação que esconde a coluna do sump está empilhada de modo mais frágil, embora não venha abaixo a não ser que ali mexemos. Também tive sorte por as rochas que criaram os pilares encaixaram muito bem e isto ajudou e muito dando firmeza.

Entretanto tenho planos para esta zona e adicionar umas rochas vivas no chão para criar uma espécie de encosta com 2 bases para corais (1 a meio e outra a topo) mas isto só farei depois de povoar as outras zonas do aqua, por enquanto aquele espaço servirá só para esconder a coluna seca.

Foram quase 3 horas a preparar este layout, como já tenho experiência com meu outro aqua, desta vez aproveitei que não tem vivos e não poupei tempo em montar um layout firme. Claro que se fosse em Fukoshima as rochas deviam estar cimentadas umas as outras ou.... 
Nada de turbos enormes no aqua! São péssimos "engenheiros"!

...16 dias de aqua montado, e nitritos que não baixam.

Pessoal comentem! :SbOk: 

Abraço,
Fabiano Moser.

----------


## Abilio Campos

Olá,boas
Na questão de as bombas revolver a areia podes resolver com uns adaptadores direcionais para por na bomba que te vai direcionar e repartir o fluxo da bomba.
Já agora tenho um irmão gemeo do teu aquario,mas com sump maior.
Um abraço

----------


## fabianomoser

> Olá,boas
> Na questão de as bombas revolver a areia podes resolver com uns adaptadores direcionais para por na bomba que te vai direcionar e repartir o fluxo da bomba.
> Já agora tenho um irmão gemeo do teu aquario,mas com sump maior.
> Um abraço


Difusor nas bombas é algo que queria evitar, estas SunSun já possuem um fluxo bem espalhado, mas parece que consegui encontrar um setup melhor, e depois com o povoamento de alguns corais no fundo isto é capaz de diminuir também, pois altera a circulação.

O sump fica mesmo a pele, 2 dedos após simulacro de falta de energia.
Mais pra frente vou olhar melhor pra isso, por enquanto espero maturar e por os vivos. 

Abraço,
Fabiano

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Fábio, não leves a mal, mas as verdades são para ser ditas, mas o layout está horrivel, digo isto para ficares com raiva e incentivar-te a fazer melhor.  :Smile: 

Agora a sério, com as rochas que tens, consegues fazer um layout bastante bonito, e aconselho-te a desencostar a rocha do vidro de trás, devias centrar no aqua.

O vidro do aqua é de quantos mm de espesura? Digo isto porque se for de 12mm eu tirava essas travessas.

Cumps.

----------


## fabianomoser

> Boas Fábio, não leves a mal, mas as verdades são para ser ditas, mas o layout está horrivel, digo isto para ficares com raiva e incentivar-te a fazer melhor. 
> 
> Agora a sério, com as rochas que tens, consegues fazer um layout bastante bonito, e aconselho-te a desencostar a rocha do vidro de trás, devias centrar no aqua.
> 
> O vidro do aqua é de quantos mm de espesura? Digo isto porque se for de 12mm eu tirava essas travessas.
> 
> Cumps.


Boas Bruno,

Olha que eu até curti este layout, há diversidade para os peixes e não somente um monte de rochas empilhadas. 

Ao menos foste sincero, tnx! :Icon Cry: 

Quanto as traves, gostava imenso de me livrar delas sim, acho que o vidro é 12mm, vou medir hoje a noite com o (paquímetro digital).

Tiro as travas e tenho uma lagoa dentro de casa? 

Abraço,
Fabiano Moser.

----------


## Luís Amaral

Pedes ao Bruno que ele faz-te isso há maneira  :Wink:  eu deixava as traves não arriscava agora.

Abraço
Luís Amaral

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, quem construiu o aqua?

Não quero ser responsabilizado, por isso deixa as travessas, mantem-as sempre limpas para não perder intensidade de luz com o sal lá metido.

O meu layout também não gosto, mas para a quantidade de rocha que tinha comprado e para o para o tamanho de aqua que tinha, não quis desperdiçar a rocha que tinha comprado.  :Frown: 

Não gostas do layout que fiz ao Luis Amaral?

Cumps.

----------


## fabianomoser

> Boas, quem construiu o aqua?
> 
> Não quero ser responsabilizado, por isso deixa as travessas, mantem-as sempre limpas para não perder intensidade de luz com o sal lá metido.
> 
> O meu layout também não gosto, mas para a quantidade de rocha que tinha comprado e para o para o tamanho de aqua que tinha, não quis desperdiçar a rocha que tinha comprado. 
> 
> Não gostas do layout que fiz ao Luis Amaral?
> 
> Cumps.


Indiferente, travas são de plástico preto! podeia é ter só uma a meio!

Quém é engenheiro?
Acho que precisamos de um, ou dois!  :SbOk2: 

Eu quase que gosto dos layout´s todos, tento evitar um pouco  o padrão "cordilheira" e procuro criar buracos para os peixes interagirem. O layout do Luis tá fixe, baixo e com algumas passagens nas rochas, aquilo que tentei fazer no meu.

Tentei não encostar muito as rochas, prefiro mais espaço a frente. Problema é que a coluna seca tentei encostar com alguns corais mortos e rochas que não interessam nenhuma. Mais tarde compro rochas mais bonitas e fecho aquele espaço ali, vamos ver...

Abraço,
Fabiano Moser.

----------


## fabianomoser

é 10mm o vidro.

Ficam as travas!

At,
Fabiano.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> é 10mm o vidro.
> 
> Ficam as travas!
> 
> At,
> Fabiano.


 :Olá: 
Quando acabares o ciclo mudas a agua toda e aproveitas quando tiveres o aqua vazio para tirares essas traves e colares umas traves francesas.
Quanto ao layout acho que está muito paralelo ao chao mas isso tem haver com o gosto de cada um.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Ok Artur,
> 
> E o íctio voltou. 
> Será que tenho que por só Anthias e Paracemas?
> 
> Não queria ser chato em voltar nesse assunto, mas se disser que durante o tratamento com cobre e a 1018 de densidade o hepatus voltou a encher de ictio depois de 2 semana curado vocês acreditam?
> 
> Ai tratei de novo, e depois de curado pela 2 vez 2 semanas depois voltei a meter no reef que estava 1 mês só com a paracema e com UV.
> 
> ...


Olá Fabiano :Olá: ,

Na minha opinião após tratamento com cobre e hiposalinidade, o parasita morreu certamente. Mas no aquário isso já não aconteceu...certamente porque existia um hospedeiro. :SbOk2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Não queria ser chato em voltar nesse assunto, mas se disser que durante o tratamento com cobre e a 1018 de densidade o hepatus voltou a encher de ictio depois de 2 semana curado vocês acreditam?
> 
> Ai tratei de novo, e depois de curado pela 2 vez 2 semanas depois voltei a meter no reef que estava 1 mês só com a paracema e com UV.


Boas Fabiano,

Lamento a permanência do parasita no sistema...

Acho que houve um pormenor que tiveste azar... o aquário deverá estar sem peixes durante uns 40 dias (tempo máximo do ciclo do parasita sem comidinha a.k.a peixinhos) após o qual todos os parasitas reprodutores estarão extintos... mas... referes que o reef estava há 1 mês só com a paracema... ora, a paracema é um peixe certo (donzela)... acho que a permanência do paracema permitiu aos parasitas se alimentarem durante esse tempo e então quando o hepatus entrou ainda havia alguns parasitas prontos a atacar e retomarem reprodução...  :yb665: 

No meu sistema estou há cerca de um mês e tal sem qualquer circulação à excepção da bomba de retorno (1800l/h reais) e com filter bags de 200 micron na Sump, substituidos semanalmente (tempo médio que aquentam até começarem a transbordar), e felizmente todos os peixes estão agora bem mais animados e quase limpos do parasita... para o susto que apanhei há coisa de mês e meio, que via a coisa negra (grande probabilidade do vulpinus, do veliferum, do strigosus, do hepatus, do chrysus e da puellaris, enfim, praticamente todos quiçá excepto os ocellaris que conseguem "sacudir as pulgas", irem à vida), actualmente estou mais animado... mas ainda passaram duas a três semanas críticas... mas com a técnica do controlo e condicionamento da circulação de água o surto do parasita é eficazmente revertido... estava a pensar proximamente a tal UV600 se bem que pelo teu relato não terá sido 100% eficaz a dar o "toque final" nos pontos brancos...  :Admirado:

----------


## fabianomoser

A Para ema sendo um peixe de escamas pode ser hospedeiro de um parasita que se fixa na pele dos peixes sem escamas?

Nao vi efeitos nenhum da UV a nao ser ter a agua mais limpa um pouco e os vidros nao ficam tao verdes em 1 semana. Aumentou as algas do substrato e nao reparei efeito no combate ao parasita, mesmo com 300l/h passando na UV.

Deixe me pensar umas semanas, certamente que terei de conviver com isto, um dia meto um flavescens e ele apanha ictio tb. Ou outro leucostern ou perculas. O filme há de se repetir um dia...

Abraços,
FM

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> A Para ema sendo um peixe de escamas pode ser hospedeiro de um parasita que se fixa na pele dos peixes sem escamas?


As donzelas têm fama de serem lixadas... até sozinhas num reef são lixadas... olhem para este caso... LOL

Quanto à tua dúvida, estás a brincar, certo? Um peixe é um peixe... o tratamento refere claramente que é *sem peixes*...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> A Para ema sendo um peixe de escamas pode ser hospedeiro de um parasita que se fixa na pele dos peixes sem escamas?


É uma boa pergunta, para a qual eu não tenho a certeza da resposta mas penso que se podem alojar nas guelras e barbatanas desses peixes.

Fazendo a quarentena ao sistema principal com um peixe lá dentro não existe garantia que tenha funcionado... sorry!

----------


## João Seguro

Boas fabiano, lamento a notícia do novo surto mas tem calma e volta a refazer o tratamento e isolamento desta vez de todos os peixes e vais ver que vai correr tudo bem  :Wink:

----------


## fabianomoser

> Boas fabiano, lamento a notícia do novo surto mas tem calma e volta a refazer o tratamento e isolamento desta vez de todos os peixes e vais ver que vai correr tudo bem


Sei lá como hei de apanhar a donzela.
Vamos ver.

Obrigado,
Abraço,
FM

----------


## Hugo Jose Santos

> Sei lá como hei de apanhar a donzela.
> Vamos ver.
> 
> Obrigado,
> Abraço,
> FM


Mete anzol nisso  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Não serias com certeza o 1º  :Coradoeolhos:  :Whistle: 
No meu caso foi para apanhar uma donzela dominó... mas só tive sucesso ao desmontar o layout de uma lateral do aquario.

----------


## ricardotrindade

> Mete anzol nisso 
> Não serias com certeza o 1º 
> No meu caso foi para apanhar uma donzela dominó... mas só tive sucesso ao desmontar o layout de uma lateral do aquario.


Confesso que tambem usei um anzol para apanhar uma donzela e ainda hoje anda vivinha da silva noutro sistema que tenho no trabalho faz 4 anos.

----------


## fabianomoser

A 2 dias que não via o hepatus...

Hoje a tarde depois de voltar do almoço da Bubbleshop reparei que os pontos foram-se, ficando só os buraquinhos...

Vamos ver se o Hepatus se mantém limpo, tomara que sim.

Há novidades também, mas ainda não tenho fotos.... hehehe
quem adivinhar ganha 1 Frag!  :SbSourire: 

Abraço,
Fabiano Moser

----------


## edi santos

eu tento adivinhar:apanhaste a donzela?hehe

----------


## Hugo Jose Santos

> Há novidades também, mas ainda não tenho fotos.... hehehe
> quem adivinhar ganha 1 Frag! 
> 
> Abraço,
> Fabiano Moser


Eu sei o que é... posso concorrer a mesma???  :Coradoeolhos:  :SbSourire2:  :Whistle:

----------


## fabianomoser

> Eu sei o que é... posso concorrer a mesma???


o Hugo não pode.

apanhar a donzela é como ganhar no euromilhões...

talvez não seja preciso, o hepatus não tem mais pontos, só buraquinhos....  :SbSmileyBisous:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Há novidades também, mas ainda não tenho fotos.... hehehe


Meh, eu também sei porque vi o que levaste da loja!  :SbClown:

----------


## fabianomoser

> Meh, eu também sei porque vi o que levaste da loja!


Olha só as coisas que vocês sabem...

 :SbSourire:

----------


## ricardotrindade

eheheheh eu também sei, posso dizer???? :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## fabianomoser

> eheheheh eu também sei, posso dizer????


Tu muito menos!

Não percebo com a quantidade de luz que tenho no reef e com tripé não consigo tirar uma foto como gostaria com minha Sony a350...

Não consigo uma boa focagem mesmo no tripé, minha lente é horrível, mesmo assim fica aqui a melhor das piores fotos:

_Tridacna "Máxima"_ Segundo a dica do Ricardo Pinto.




Andei lendo sobre "Localização" e "Alimentação" de tridacnas e encontrei basicamente isto:

*Alimentação:* Se a Tridacna tiver mais de 10cm não é necessário alimentá-la com phytoplancton e zooplancton, só a luz forte do reef deve chegar.

*Localização no reef:* Melhor opção seria no areião, para que ela possa se ajustar e/ou mudar um pouco de posição conforme as melhores condições de luz/circulação. Posso dizer que coloquei a minha no centro e ela em 30min enterrou-se um bocado para proteger a base e inclinou-se um pouco depois do susto que apanhou quando apagaram-se as luzes brancas.

Abraço,
FM

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Fabiano,

Boa compra. Não é fácil arranjar Tridacnas desse tamanho à venda, hoje em dia.

Parece-me uma Tridacna maxima.

----------


## João Seguro

tá muito gira xD

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Sim, eu diria que é uma Maxima, quer pela foto quer pela visualização "in Loco" que fiz dela na loja.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ricardotrindade

Tens mas é de cuidar dessas algas malucas que nunca mais desaparecem, tens de começar a tirar conclusões, se não é fosfatos será silicatos?????

----------


## fabianomoser

> Tens mas é de cuidar dessas algas malucas que nunca mais desaparecem, tens de começar a tirar conclusões, se não é fosfatos será silicatos?????


Fosfatos não são pois já medimos.
Silicatos? Talvez mas não tenho testes
Falta de peixes? Há quem me chame maluco por dizer isso...

A verdade é que sempre fica uma "coceira" pro gajo estar a se intreter isso que é verdade!

----------


## Bruno Santos

Mete ai já 4 ciurgiões que eles limpam isso tudo.

Máquina de limpeza.

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Kole Yellow Eye Tang

Ah, e 40 hermitas. :P

Cumps.

----------


## fabianomoser

Ai que os valores foram ao sítio !!!

 :yb677: 

Ajudou a TPA com sal artificial, evitando de fazer a TPA 13% com a agua de Sesimbra que tem bastante Calcio e Magnésio.

Agora é só manter.
Parei de adicionar bactérias (1ml/dia), aminoácidos (1ml/dia), ultra organic (1ml/dia) a 1 semana já e as algas estão a regredir.

Assim que voltar ao ponto que quero vou iniciar a introdução de 1 elemento de cada vez e monitorar se as algas voltam ou não.

E a tridacna inclinou-se 1 pouco... \

Abraço,
FM

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas,

Meu reef parece um caldo achocolatado.
Algas tipo um algoão, ou um carpete castanho igual chocolate escuro por todas as rochas. Já fiz mil coisas (circulação, testes vários, bacterias, prodibio biodigest, carvão ativado, desliguei a uv).

Até o filterbag fica com filamentos de algas castanhas escuras do lado de fora, vê lá! Fora isto os corais estão todos bem, queria os corais mais coloridos, mas estão com bom crescimento. 


Vou postar aqui 3 videos de exemplo das algas...







Fosfatos??
0
Silicatos?
N sei, mas a osmose nova tem filtro.

Abraço,
FM

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Bem-vindo ao 1º ano de vida do teu aquário!

Onde tudo o que é mau... aparece depressa e demora a desaparecer. 

A boa notícia é que com o tempo, o aquário estabiliza biologicamente e deixam de aparecer estes problemas todos.

Porque aparecem... não sei... são muitos factores, muitas variáveis. 

Diz-me só que aditivos estás a usar e as doses, para ajustarmos doses e eventualmente suspender alguns.

Também recomendo-te comprares uma boa equipa de limpeza - nassarios, ermitas e turbos. São uma ajuda essencial nesta fase.

----------


## PauloEduardo

Boas Moser!

Estive a ver o teu problema.

Parece-me a mim que vais ter que reforçar a tua equipa de limpeza.
Em especial para te limpar a areia e as rochas.

Recomendo-te a comprares:

- 2 ou 3 Strombus, eles estão sempre a limpar a areia e vais ver que isso desaparece em 3 tempos.

- 4 ou mais Turbos, estes caracóis tem um apetite voraz e vais ver que as pedras começam a ser bem limpas.

- Ermitas á descrição... Nunca é demais teres ermitas a passear pelo aquário. Arranja-lhes cascas vazias para espalhes pela areia, para que eles não se matem uns aos outros.

- Por fim recomendo-te um conjunto de camarões. Se puderes e estiveres perto da costa, podes tentar ir arranjar muitos camarões da nossa costa. Eles limpam muito bem as rochas e são bastante detritivos. Eventualmente irão morrer passado algum tempo, mas enquanto isso não acontece fazem o trabalho proposto.  Quando morrem passam a comida viva para os teus peixes.

Só vantagens!

E vais ver que começas a ter esses focos undercontrol.

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, eu também tenho disso no meu e tive a dar uma limpeza na sump, escumador, filtros, tudo e melhorou muito. Podes ter que melhorar a corrente à superfície do aquário para oxigenar mais o aquário, também ajudou... outra coisa que ajuda é burries, tenho uns 10 e limpam a rocha toda  :Wink:

----------


## fabianomoser

Ricardo,

Suplementos e aditivos:

Fauna Marin Ultra Organic
Fauna Marin Aminoacid
Ocean Life Ultralife (Bacterias) 
Balling light

Parei com todos a semanas menos o balling light que mantenho.
No mais aditivos nenhum, e balling só KH pois Mg e Ca são altos por causa da TPA com água do mar.

Equipe de limpeza:
Aqui tenho um défice assumido, 1 estrela de areia, 2 ermitas patas azuis, uns 20 burries a lamber qq coisa e 1 strombus.

Haveria de ter 1000 ermitas para deixar "careca" as rochas. Há outra coisa qualquer que está fazendo aparecer, pois no vidro traseiro também há um manto de algas castanhas a qual posso raspar toda semana se quiser, mas não faço. O que está gerando este crescimento destas algas é o que gostaria de saber. Porque nascem na parte de fora do filterbag? terei que ter ermitas ali instalados também?  :SbSourire2: 

1 facto:
Depois de instalar a UV 600 o boom aumentou significativamente. Não tinha isso antes da UV, ao menos nas rochas não! Será que matei tudo que tinha na água? Já a desliguei...

Paulo, 
se eu for a praia não topo com estes camarões.  :SbOk: 

O strombus é tão bom que passa o dia 3 pisos abaixo do areião, se calhar começou a limpar o -3 pra depois vir ao R/C.  :SbSourire2: 

Não ia dizer, mas vou...
Terça feira pus uma valenciana sexguttata que não vejo até hoje! Uma coisa posso afirmar, fora do reef não está!!! 100% certeza, tenho tudo vedado e mesmo assim a 4 dias que tento encontrá-la. lol só desaires.

Cumprimentos,
FM

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Moser

Começo por te dizer que fizeste muito bem acabares com os suplementos,mantendo só o CA;MG e KH.
Embora não se veja muito bem nos vídios as alga que tens,se forem as que penso serem,não há equipa de limpeza que te valha.
Se puderes coloca uma foto onde se destaque de forma bem vizivel o tipo de algas que te estão a infestar o sistema.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Ricardo,
> 
> Suplementos e aditivos:
> 
> Fauna Marin Ultra Organic
> Fauna Marin Aminoacid
> Ocean Life Ultralife (Bacterias) 
> Balling light
> 
> ...


Boas!
Bem poderás ter ai algum desequilibro químico na agua que te esteja a fazer aparecer a alga filamentosa.

Em relação á colónia de bactérias positivas, poderás todos os dias complementar o sistema com a adição de um acelerador de bactérias.

Ex: seachem stability ou então o Microbe-Lift Bacterial Aquarium balancer, já testei ambos e são muito bons.

Em relação á apanha dos camarões, tens disso aos pontapés nas poças de água junto ao farol do guincho. Passa lá um dia (alias é onde algum ppl vai fazer a recolha de agua para tpa´s). Apanhas os que quiseres (quanto mais melhor) e depois colocas no aquário. Um amigo meu fez isso para limpar as algas das rochas... e aquilo foi num instante.

Em relação ao UV, o mesmo se tiver com a lâmpada boa, estereliza-te as bactérias e algas em suspensão da água. Terás que insistir com algumas horas todos os dias (eu uso o meu 7 horas por noite a 300L/hora), as bactérias que estiverem já no teu filtro biológico (areia e rochas), não vão morrer com o UV. Eu não o desligava.

Em relação á tua equipa de limpeza... está bem desfalcada, mete TURBOS com fartura, alguns ermitas e reforça os Strombus. 
Os Strombus efectivamente enterram-se por algum período de tempo, começando a "faxina" assim que apagas a luz, ou quando começam com fome.

Em relação ao filterbag, a ideia que me ocorre é que tens essa alga em suspensão na água (inclusive na sump) e que a mesma se agarra ás paredes porosas do filterbag, onde se desenvolve.
O que te recomendo é a limpares de forma regular assim que tiveres uma boa equipa de limpeza e o uv a trabalhar a sério.

Limpas de 2 em 2 dias se possível para evitares que se agarre ao filterbag.
Eventualmente começaras a controlar esse boom de algas.

Espero ter ajudado.

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## fabianomoser

> Moser
> 
> Começo por te dizer que fizeste muito bem acabares com os suplementos,mantendo só o CA;MG e KH.
> Embora não se veja muito bem nos vídios as alga que tens,se forem as que penso serem,não há equipa de limpeza que te valha.
> Se puderes coloca uma foto onde se destaque de forma bem vizivel o tipo de algas que te estão a infestar o sistema.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Boas Paulo,
Neves,

A UV é nova talvez volte a ligá-la, estava 24h/dia. desliguei semana passada.

Jorge,
Algumas fotos tiradas a machadada, espero que consigas analisar.









Cumps,
FM

----------


## PauloEduardo

Boas!
Não a metas tantas horas... mete para ai 5 a 7 horas por dia (noite).
Todos os dias.

Em relação ás fotos, realmente estás com isso minado... e muito pouca coralina.

Tenta fazer algumas das coisas que te disse para pelo menos serem consumidas.

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas Paulo,
> Neves,
> 
> 
> 
> Jorge,
> Algumas fotos tiradas a machadada, espero que consigas analisar.
> 
> Cumps,
> FM


 :Olá:  Moser

Um "Vulpinus" faz-te a barba a isso.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## fabianomoser

> Moser
> 
> Um "Vulpinus" faz-te a barba a isso.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Preferia tratar a causa do que o sintoma. Não é um peixe de que sou muito fan.

Alguma coisa se passa na agua, e vou tentar saber...
Qualquer maneira, tnx pelos conselhos!

Abraço,
FM

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Suplementos e aditivos:
> 
> Fauna Marin Ultra Organic
> Fauna Marin Aminoacid
> Ocean Life Ultralife (Bacterias) 
> Balling light
> 
> Parei com todos a semanas menos o balling light que mantenho.
> No mais aditivos nenhum, e balling só KH pois Mg e Ca são altos por causa da TPA com água do mar.


Boas Fabiano,

O UltraLife não são as bactérias, é o carbono líquido, o alimento para as bactérias... com a paragem da adição de carbono há semanas, parou a alimentação das bactérias que ao reproduzirem-se ajudam a consumir nitratos e fosfatos... penso que tenha sido essa a causa para o aumento das algas... o sistema deixou de reduzir nitratos e fosfatos e as algas agora prosperam...  :SbOk3: 

Aliado a que também com a saída dos peixes herbívoros há tempos devido aos pontos brancos, estes ajudam sempre a desbastar as algas e na ausência deles é natural elas se espalharem e crescerem mais pelas rochas...

Tenho bastantes dúvidas sobre a "culpa" do filtro UVC... não acho que este seja o responsável pela razia das bactérias nitrificantes... penso que foi mais a paragem no doseamento do carbono líquido que reduziu drasticamente a colónia de bactérias e então a capacidade do reef em reduzir nitratos e fosfatos diminuiu drasticamente... 

Nesta altura a minha melhor dica seria isto....

Zeobak + Zeofood + ZeoStart... isto para reduzir nitratos e fosfatos é um estrondo (no bom sentido)  :SbOk3:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Preferia tratar a causa do que o sintoma. Não é um peixe de que sou muito fan.
> 
> Alguma coisa se passa na agua, e vou tentar saber...
> Qualquer maneira, tnx pelos conselhos!
> 
> Abraço,
> FM


 :Olá:  Fábio

Fazes TPAs com àgua natural?
Usas "Stroncio" e "Iodo"?
Se a tua resposta for positiva quanto a todas estas interrogações,começava por anular a adição desses dois elementos.
È claro que o ideal è sempre combater a fonte????,o que nem sempre è fácil com todos os testes a dar positivo,razão dos alguívoros serem uma + valia... não te esqueças que os reefs de todo o mundo contêem milhares de alguívoros e isso não acontece só por acontecer.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas,

Respondo ao Artur primeiro:
Sempre mantive o doseamento do Ultralife (Novidade para mim isto não ser bactérias, mas fui ler ao rótulo e diz mesmo "readymade carbon". Antes de parar o doseamento a 2-3 semanas o boom já havia aparecido, tudo o que eu fiz depois nao aumentou, nem diminuiu, tanto que os testes de fosfatos, nitratos e nitritos deu tudo zero absoluto, testes novos ok?

O que fiz esta semana foi adicionar 1 ampola de prodibio diogest a noite, e desliguei o retorno as 23hs e voltei a ligar só de manhã, isto já com a UV desligada. Mas como o efeito aparece 15 dias depois ainda nao percebo nada de mudança.

Vou voltar a adicionar o Ultralife 0,5 a 1ml para 100lt /dia. Não vai resultar, mas ao menos sigo com um raciocício mais lógico.

Explica-me como usaria os Zeoback, e Zeo-e-tals, etc +1? Mas não Po4, No3!

Jorge,
Sim, uso a água de Sesimbra (Bué Calcio e Magnésio)
Não adiciono Iodo, querias dizer Iodine da Fauna Marin? O balling que se põe na solução de KH? Esse sim, adiciono junto com o balling 60ml/dia de solução de Kh que contém Iodine Fluorine! Será disso????

Stroncio vai na solução de Cálcio, mas como meu cálcio é sempre elevado nunca preciso adiconar Ca no balling, o que fazia 1x por semana era meter 2-5 gotas de stroncio, para "compensar" a não introdução de Ca no balling, pois meu cálcio já é bom por natureza!

Isso podia ser um motivo! Seria a solução de Kh com Iodine Fluorine da Fauna Marin que estaria causando as algas? Meu reef consome imenso Kh, e vai lá todos os dias 60-70ml com Iodine à mistura.
Posso fazer soluções novas de Balling sem trace-elements nenhum... 

Estou a procura dos Tangs, queria por 1 trio duma só vez, quais ainda não sei Flav, Strigossus? mais 1. n sei ainda.

Elementar meu Caro Whatson! :Cool: 
FM

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas 

Para o combate ás cianos, recomendo a adição de bactérias. Uma subida da carga orgânica (por exemplo aumentando a população de peixes), também pode ajudar.

No teu caso eu parava a adiçao de fonte de carnono por uma ou duas semanas.

Se quiseres utilizar produtos zeovit recomendo o coral snow, porque absorve o excesso de carbono (alimento de bactérias, no teu caso de cianos também), a combinação indicada é zeobak, coral snow e bio-mat (todos os dias durante uma semana). O  zeo-zym também tem bons resultados.

Mas aquilo que tens de tentar fazer é criar concorrência ás cianos. Tem atenção á saúde dos corais porque é normal que o aquário fique excessivamente limpo e que eles passem fome. Vês isso facilmente nas seriatoporas, as montiporas verdes também são um bom indicador (ficam florescentes).

Abraço

----------


## fabianomoser

Olá Miguel,

Minha seriatopora rosa a bastante tempo está bem clara, muito pouco rosa embora cresça muito rapidamente. 
Não tenho certeza se é muita luz ou pouco nutriente (faz sentido pois havia poucos peixes 1 hepatus, 1 paracema).

Agora tenho uma dúvida:

- Adiciono bactérias (prodibio biodigest por ex.) ou Adiciono mais peixes?

Se adicionar bactérias minha água não vai ficar ainda mais limpa? 
Se as cianos aproveitam-se da falta de nutrientes as bactérias não iria piorar a situação?
Se adicionar peixes, então faz sentido também adicionar as bactérias?

Ok, já li tanta coisa que estou meio perdido, peixes ou bactérias?

Podia tentar acabar com isto com Eritromicina, alguém "contrabandeia" isto aki?  :Smile: 

Abraço,
Fabiano

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> - Adiciono bactérias (prodibio biodigest por ex.) ou Adiciono mais peixes?
> 
> Se adicionar bactérias minha água não vai ficar ainda mais limpa? 
> Se as cianos aproveitam-se da falta de nutrientes as bactérias não iria piorar a situação?
> Se adicionar peixes, então faz sentido também adicionar as bactérias?
> 
> Ok, já li tanta coisa que estou meio perdido, peixes ou bactérias?
> 
> Podia tentar acabar com isto com Eritromicina, alguém "contrabandeia" isto aki? 
> ...


Acho que respondo SIM a todas as questões... eh eh!

Esta tua dúvida, é uma das mais difíceis de responder, e eu não tenho a certeza da minha resposta.

Teoricamente, adicionar mais bactérias é bom porque vão "competir" com as cianos. Adicionar mais peixes, significa adicionar mais Amonia (o que irá levar a mais Nitrato), e eu tenho vindo a reparar que as cianos aparecem mais facilmente quando tens Nitratos perto de 0. Suspeito que as cianobactérias nessas condições, começam a ganhar "vantagem" em relação às "boas bactérias".

Podias acaba com Eritromicina? "Podias... mas não era a mesma coisa!"  :Big Grin: 
Isso funciona muito bem, e já vi várias pessoas a utilizar. Eu nunca utilizei, porque não tenho a certeza que é 100% seguro. Se posteriormente, não vou criar mais desequilíbrios. E acho que também não "previne" o reaparecimento das  cianos - é uma cura, mas não elimina a causa.

Não sei bem o que faria no teu lugar... como tens poucos peixes, por um lado parece-me "seguro" fazer o tratamento com Eritromicina, por outro como tens poucos peixes podes sempre adicionar mais alguns. Bactérias, por agora que estás sem peixes, eu reduzia ou até mesmo "parava" a adição. Se aumentares a "carga orgânica", aí sim eu recomeçava a adicionar as bactérias.

Espero que ajude... e boa sorte  :Wink: . Mais um desafio... não desanimes, o 1º ano do aquário é mesmo assim! Acontece a todos... é para esquecer.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Fábio

Tal como referiu o Ricardo a "Eritromicina" cura mas não previne a causa.
Pela minha experiência (e já usei várias vezes),constacto que :Embarrassment: s cianos aparecem quando não só os NO3 estão zerados,mas também quando a rocha viva está carregada de sedimentos (como de pó acumulado se tratasse).
Quanto à segurança da utilização,afirmo que se feita como deve,não cria nenhum desiquilíbrio ou prejuízo ao sistema,o meu "ÀquaNeves" è disso prova,pese embora tenha conhecimento de quem tenha tido problemas.As razões para tal,só podem ter a ver com excesso de dozagem e a não adição de bactérias no final do tratamento. 
Posto isto,se o problema è só da cor do coral ser muito clara (não tão forte como desejarias),pese embora continue com crescimento,deixava a natureza seguir o seu curso.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## fabianomoser

Olá Jorge,

Confirmo que os Nitratos andaram zerados por uns 4 meses sim, quando iniciei a adição de Ultralife e depois a consequente perda de alguns peixes com ictio. Portanto nitratos a zero por vários meses sim...

O problema não é a histrix, por mim ela pode ficar branca sem crise... Só serviu de referência para os nutriente, pois o miguel disse que a falta de nutrientes podia deixar a histrix sem cor. Deve ser o que acontece aqui, pois ela está sim mais branca desde essa época.

Vou pesquisar mais um pouco a ver o que se passa. O mau é que elas não dão nem sinal de regresso, e já diminui 2h/ dia a luz branca do reef.

Grato pela resposta!
Abraço,
FM

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, Jorge tu costumas fazer o que para tirar os sedimentos da rocha? Com que frequência?

----------


## ricardotrindade

> Boas, Jorge tu costumas fazer o que para tirar os sedimentos da rocha? Com que frequência?


Boas João,
Eu por exemplo ligo uma bomba fraquinha que tenho e aponto para cima da rocha para ir levantando a poeira que acaba por ir para o filterbag.
Cumps.

----------


## ricardotrindade

> Olá Jorge,
> 
> Confirmo que os Nitratos andaram zerados por uns 4 meses sim, quando iniciei a adição de Ultralife e depois a consequente perda de alguns peixes com ictio. Portanto nitratos a zero por vários meses sim...
> 
> O problema não é a histrix, por mim ela pode ficar branca sem crise... Só serviu de referência para os nutriente, pois o miguel disse que a falta de nutrientes podia deixar a histrix sem cor. Deve ser o que acontece aqui, pois ela está sim mais branca desde essa época.
> 
> Vou pesquisar mais um pouco a ver o que se passa. O mau é que elas não dão nem sinal de regresso, e já diminui 2h/ dia a luz branca do reef.
> 
> Grato pela resposta!
> ...


E fotos actuais do Reefmoser??????

----------


## João Seguro

Vou experimentar isso, faz isso de quanto em quanto tempo?

----------


## ricardotrindade

> Vou experimentar isso, faz isso de quanto em quanto tempo?


1 vez por mês pelo menos.

----------


## fabianomoser

> E fotos actuais do Reefmoser??????


Tens certeza que queres ver fotos disto? 
Isto aqui não tá digno de se ver ainda...

Mudei a MP40W de lado, e agora "sopra" em direção da coluna seca. Vamos ver se ajuda a eliminar as cianos.
Também adicionei 2 Cirurgiões pra aumentar a carga orgânica.

Vamos ver o que se passa daqui mais 1 semana.

Fiz medições hoje, os valores estão abaixo.
Nada de aditivos, só balling e TPA semanal.

A anêmona quadricolor dividiu-se  :Smile:  não sei quantas ficaram, mas devem ser 2 ou 3, lol!
Abraço,
Fabiano

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas, Jorge tu costumas fazer o que para tirar os sedimentos da rocha? Com que frequência?


 :Olá:  João

Desculpa só agora responder.
Mas è como refere o Ricardo Trindade.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Tens certeza que queres ver fotos disto? 
> Isto aqui não tá digno de se ver ainda
> Abraço,
> Fabiano


 :Olá:  Fabiano

Bonito ou não,só com fotos o pessoal tem noção do teu esforço e da evolução do teu àqua.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## fabianomoser

> Fabiano
> 
> Bonito ou não,só com fotos o pessoal tem noção do teu esforço e da evolução do teu àqua.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Boas Jorge,

Vou ver se hoje faço algumas. Não estou muito animado para tirar fotos, mas...
Ontem fiz uma TPA 6% com um resto de agua que ainda tinha, aspirei o substrato, mas hoje já vejo focos castanhos, ou seja ta voltando em força novamente.

Bruxedo alguém sabe algum?
Ai que se vende-se eritromicina na farmácia sem receita eu já tinha usado, isso é de certeza!!!
Vou subornar o farmacêutico...

A tarde posto fotos.
Abraço,
FM

----------


## Helena Pais

Boas...

Anti-red da Aquamedic também me solucionou o problema das cianos... Importante em qualquer um dos tratamentos é aspirar previamente as cianos e após a morte delas. 

Boa sorte para o teu reef e que isso desapareça de uma vez por todas...

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Boas...
> 
> Anti-red da Aquamedic também me solucionou o problema das cianos... Importante em qualquer um dos tratamentos é aspirar previamente as cianos e após a morte delas. 
> 
> Boa sorte para o teu reef e que isso desapareça de uma vez por todas...


Boas Tardes,
Onde arranjou esse produto para as cyanos? Tem algum tipo de contra-indicação para os corais, invertebrados ou peixes?

É que eu queria também eliminar de vez as cyanos aqui... Tenho estado a deixar passar o tempo a ver se passava por elas próprias, mas se poder acelerar o desaparecimento seria o ideal.

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Helena Pais

> Boas Tardes,
> Onde arranjou esse produto para as cyanos? Tem algum tipo de contra-indicação para os corais, invertebrados ou peixes?
> 
> É que eu queria também eliminar de vez as cyanos aqui... Tenho estado a deixar passar o tempo a ver se passava por elas próprias, mas se poder acelerar o desaparecimento seria o ideal.
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> Paulo Eduardo


Olá Paulo!

Comprei aqui em Viseu que vende também online. 

É reefsafe e apesar de não dizer nada na embalagem a única reacção anormal que vi foram nas Xénias... Andaram mirradas umas semanas... De resto tudo impecável...

----------


## fabianomoser

Helena,

Pode mandar o nome e endereço online da loja em PVT?

Cumps,
Fabiano

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas,

Arranjei ERITROMICINA 500mg. Trolóló na mocinha da farmácia...ai que lindos olhos verdes tem teu filho e tals...Pois é o peixinho dele tá morrendo, precisava mesmo de usar ESE500 e tals...  :yb624: 

Já esta!
Se alguém precisar eu *"trafico"*!  :yb665: 

Agora é só coragem pra usar!  :Admirado: 

Cumps,
Fabiano Antibiótico Moser

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

LOLOLOL!!!

E a mocinha era de valor?  :SbBaiserProfilDroit:

----------


## fabianomoser

> LOLOLOL!!!
> 
> E a mocinha era de valor?


Ui, que até tomei 3 comprimidos de 1 vez e 100 água!  :yb624: 

+ não conto.

Cumps,
FM

----------


## ricardotrindade

Tou a ver que a malta vai querer saber onde é a farmácia....rsrsrs





> Ui, que até tomei 3 comprimidos de 1 vez e 100 água! 
> 
> + não conto.
> 
> Cumps,
> FM

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

deixem de tangas e falem de aquarios :SbPoisson9:  :SbPoisson9: 


(onde é que é mesmo a farmacia :yb624:  :yb624: )

----------


## fabianomoser

Olha o Carlos!!!!

Acho que é o teu 1º coment aqui! 
Depois te dou alguns, don´t worrie about!
Ah, ok não era pelos comprimidos...

Vou fazer o tratamento com meio comprimido ou seja 250mg para ±400lt de água.

Cumps,
FM

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

é o meu primeiro comentario,mas vou seguindo atento o teu aquario

o teu e de todos por cá

(fd*** sou mesmo viciado nisto,até os post do antonio victor leio até ao fim)

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas Carlos,

Obrigado por acompanhares o reef, assim sempre que achares oportuno e válido tuas idéias ou dicas são sempre bem vindas!

Acabei de dosear meio comprimido de ERITROMICINA (ESE 500). 
Já faz 3 minutos e os peixes e corais estão todos bem, e acho que vi as cianos a retraírem-se, se calhar deu certo!  :yb624: 
Tenho aproximadamente uns 370-400lt de água no reef acho eu.

Agora "_Ajoelha e faz tuas preces Brazuca! Amanhã quando acordares e olhares pro que fizeste serás outra pessoa!"_

Deixo ligado o escumador ou desligo? 

Cumps,
Fabiano Eritromicino Moser

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Será que isto tem algum efeito na concentração de oxigénio no aquário? 
Eu deixava o escumador ligado.

----------


## João Seguro

pelo que li fica ligado, só se tira os carvões e resinas

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Fabiano

O escumador tem que parar (FICA PARVO),sob pena de te encher o copo em menos de nada.
Não te esqueças que tens de aspirar os cianos que se vão soltando.
O carvão também tem que ser retirado.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## fabianomoser

Liga, desliga...

Há muito texto a falar de cianos e seu tratamento na Net, que é de ficar doido.

Como quero mesmo me ver livre destas malditas algas e poder voltar a adicionar Aminoácidos e Ultra Organic para ter os corais mais coloridos, deixei mesmo o escumador desligado, mas com muita aflição.

Apliquei pouco mais de meio comprimido ontem as 22hs, e deixei o escumador desligado.
Hoje de manhã os peixes que consegui ver, corais e invertebrados estavam normais. Não consegui perceber se as cianos regrediram, pois de manhã estão sempre mais discretas.

Logo a noite vejo como está. 
Caso não haja melhoras, acham que devo repetir a dose? (pouco mais de 1/2 comprimido).

Qual a aparência das algas depois de mortas? 
Como sei que estão mortas ou não? Simplesmente encolhem, diminuem, dissolvem-se... não tenho idéia.

Cumps,
FM

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Fabiano,

O problema do íctio, conseguiste resolver definitivamente com ajuda do filtro UVC? No meu sistema ainda continuo a batalha, basta o filter bag transbordar um ou dois dias, lá vêm os pontos brancos de volta... 

Quanto ao tratamento com Eritromicina, acho que irás notar resultados em 48 a 72 horas. É possível que os corais fiquem um pouco atrofiados, e os peixes podem também apresentar alguma respiração ofegante... mas com as doses recomendadas não haverá problema. Convém ter as bombas de circulação de água a oxigenar bem a água. O escumador podes *tentar* deixar ligado mas é praticamente certo que ele vai transbordar pelo copo a um ritmo alucinante pelo que acabará por ser necessário desligar. Pelo sim pelo não, se resolveres experimentar ligar o escumador, faz uma limpeza do copo antes... hehehe... Boa sorte com o tratamento das cianos. Após uns 3 dias do início do mesmo correndo tudo normalmente, já eram...  :Smile:

----------


## fabianomoser

> Boas Fabiano,
> 
> O problema do íctio, conseguiste resolver definitivamente com ajuda do filtro UVC? No meu sistema ainda continuo a batalha, basta o filter bag transbordar um ou dois dias, lá vêm os pontos brancos de volta... 
> 
> Quanto ao tratamento com Eritromicina, acho que irás notar resultados em 48 a 72 horas. É possível que os corais fiquem um pouco atrofiados, e os peixes podem também apresentar alguma respiração ofegante... mas com as doses recomendadas não haverá problema. Convém ter as bombas de circulação de água a oxigenar bem a água. O escumador podes *tentar* deixar ligado mas é praticamente certo que ele vai transbordar pelo copo a um ritmo alucinante pelo que acabará por ser necessário desligar. Pelo sim pelo não, se resolveres experimentar ligar o escumador, faz uma limpeza do copo antes... hehehe... Boa sorte com o tratamento das cianos. Após uns 3 dias do início do mesmo correndo tudo normalmente, já eram...


Boas Artur,

Sobre o Ictio:
Resolvi sim, mas lembre-se que depois do hepatus estar curado e voltar a meter no display apanhou pontos novamente mas só por 3 dias e depois sarou. Sempre com UV ligada. Se eu tivesse a UV disponível te emprestava, mas é que agora tenho ela 24h/7 (desliguei ontem para tratar as cianos). Eu de ti investia numa UV400.

Cianos.
Só depois de 3 dias?
Mas o que faço hoje a noite? 
Doseio novamente a mesma dose? 
Hoje a noite vou ligar o escumador até a hora de deitar e ver o que acontece.

Cumps,
FM

----------


## marcelo marcelino

boas estive a ler este topico e tambem estou a ficar com essas malditas algas 
o que me aconcelhão a fazer?

----------


## fabianomoser

Já que estamos a falar de cianos deixo aqui um link:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ll=1#post21180

Pelo que li no 2º dia devemos repetir a dosagem.

Cumps,
FM

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Fabiano

Ponto 1:Não dava mais dose nenhuma,isto porque cada comprimido è para tratar 500L e sob pena de estragares tudo,a não ser que ainda não tenhas colocado um comprimido inteiro.
Ponto 2:O cianos desfazem-se em farripos e convém aspirar o mais que puderes (pode acontecer a ciculação os ter arrancado e levado para a sump).
Ponto 3:O escumador tem que estar parado.Só volta a ser ligado 24H depois do fim do tratamento.Quando o fizeres,deve estar todo aberto e ir sendo aferido muito lentamente de forma a escumar como estás habituado a ver (até voltar ao ponto de aferição da escumação normal,pode demorar até 72H).Isto porque a não ser assim só vai tirar àgua e encher o copo em poucos minutos e como o tens na sump (do mal o menos),vai colocar-te tudo novamente no sistema e è isso que não se pretende num tratamento destes.
Ponto 4:Para a tua litragem deve ser feita logo que termine o tratamento,uma TPA de no míinimo de 100L.
Ponto 5:72H depois  de escumador a trabalhar e TPA feita,deves fazer adicção de bactérias (este ponto è condição sine-qua-non para o sucesso do tratamento e bem estar dos vivos).
Espero ter ajudado.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

Fabiano

Esqueci-me de referir que o carvão activo deve ser colocado a funcionar no sistema aquando do escumador e TPA.Neste caso específico (antibiótico),deve ser substituído ao fim de 15 dias.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## fabianomoser

> Fabiano
> 
> Ponto 1:Não dava mais dose nenhuma,isto porque cada comprimido è para tratar 500L e sob pena de estragares tudo,a não ser que ainda não tenhas colocado um comprimido inteiro.
> Ponto 2:O cianos desfazem-se em farripos e convém aspirar o mais que puderes (pode acontecer a ciculação os ter arrancado e levado para a sump).
> Ponto 3:O escumador tem que estar parado.Só volta a ser ligado 24H depois do fim do tratamento.Quando o fizeres,deve estar todo aberto e ir sendo aferido muito lentamente de forma a escumar como estás habituado a ver (até voltar ao ponto de aferição da escumação normal,pode demorar até 72H).Isto porque a não ser assim só vai tirar àgua e encher o copo em poucos minutos e como o tens na sump (do mal o menos),vai colocar-te tudo novamente no sistema e è isso que não se pretende num tratamento destes.
> Ponto 4:Para a tua litragem deve ser feita logo que termine o tratamento,uma TPA de no míinimo de 100L.
> Ponto 5:72H depois  de escumador a trabalhar e TPA feita,deves fazer adicção de bactérias (este ponto è condição sine-qua-non para o sucesso do tratamento e bem estar dos vivos).
> Espero ter ajudado.
> Um abraço
> ...


Boas Jorge,

Como disse no post, eu não adicionei o comprimido inteiro, foi pouco mais da metade só.
Ontem a noite adicionei a outra metade. Hoje a noite fazem 48h e logo vejo o que aconteceu.

Tenho lá Biodigest da Prodibio, assim que terminar o tratamento, faço uma TPA e meto as bactérias.

Ajudaste sim, certamente.

Logo vemos o que acontece.

Cumps,
FM

----------


## PedroPedroso

estou a espera dos resultados pois tb estou com o mesmo problema.

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas,

Depois de 48h e 24h após a 2 dose confesso que estava a espera de um resultado algo mais eficiente.
Ve-se as algas no substrato a desprenderem-se e seguirem pra cima. Algumas conseguram desprender-se, outras parecem estar como antes.

O que fiz hoje foi aspirar tudo o que pude, rochas e substrato e notei que estavam mais soltas das rochas e vinham ao tubo mais facilmente. assim como as do substrato também.

Se estavam mortas eu não sei. Liguei o escumador que está a babar como doido e amanhã 72h depois, vou fazer uma TPA com uns 100litros e volto a adicionar carvão ativado e bactérias.

Mas estava a espera de uma morte mais visível a olho nú, ou então doseei muito pouco.

Logo vemos amanhã a noite. Se tiver novos focos, é sinal de que continua a crescer. Se não aparecer nada no substrato braquinho é que resultou.

Cumps,
Fabiano Algaee Killer Moser

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Boas,
> 
> Depois de 48h e 24h após a 2 dose confesso que estava a espera de um resultado algo mais eficiente.
> Ve-se as algas no substrato a desprenderem-se e seguirem pra cima. Algumas conseguram desprender-se, outras parecem estar como antes.
> 
> O que fiz hoje foi aspirar tudo o que pude, rochas e substrato e notei que estavam mais soltas das rochas e vinham ao tubo mais facilmente. assim como as do substrato também.
> 
> Se estavam mortas eu não sei. Liguei o escumador que está a babar como doido e amanhã 72h depois, vou fazer uma TPA com uns 100litros e volto a adicionar carvão ativado e bactérias.
> 
> ...


Boas!
Estás na mesma situação que eu com as Cyanos...

No meu caso, apliquei hoje o Aquamedic AntiRed, para ver se consigo destruir a praga de cyanos que me invadiram o aquário...
Mas não está fácil.... No meu caso é recomendado manter o escumador ligado... E verdade seja dita tem começado a sair "sumo de tomate" para o copo do escumador...
No entanto as que estão no aquário parecem-me na mesma... 

Vamos a ver...

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Fabiano 
Tens alguma anémona ?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Eu uso o Red Slime Remover da Chemiclean (embalagem toda azul), logo após aplicar passadas algumas horas comecei logo a ver o efeito das algas a desaparecer. Basta seguir as instruções a risca e em 2 3 dias fica tudo limpinho e o Redox/OPR equilibrado de forma que não voltem a aparecer. Não tive qualquer problema com os vivos quer a nível de corais ou peixes.

Ideal para limpar tubagens de difícil acesso e que não se queira desmontar tudo para limpeza.

Podem ver aqui o produto: http://www.chemi-pure.com/prd_am/product/idproduct=2

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Eu uso o Red Slime Remover da Chemiclean (embalagem toda azul), logo após aplicar passadas algumas horas comecei logo a ver o efeito das algas a desaparecer. Basta seguir as instruções a risca e em 2 3 dias fica tudo limpinho e o Redox/OPR equilibrado de forma que não voltem a aparecer. Não tive qualquer problema com os vivos quer a nível de corais ou peixes.
> 
> Ideal para limpar tubagens de difícil acesso e que não se queira desmontar tudo para limpeza.
> 
> Podem ver aqui o produto: http://www.chemi-pure.com/prd_am/product/idproduct=2


Boas!
Será melhor que o AntiRed? Qual é o preço do produto e onde se pode mandar vir?

Obrigado e um abraço,

Paulo Eduardo

PS: Fabiano Moser, desculpa estar-me a aproveitar do teu tópico, mas parece-me que os nossos problemas são os mesmos...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Hum acho que custou entre 25 a 28 eur max, mas não me recordo mesmo em que loja comprei? Talvez a de Oeiras que é o mais perto para mim.

Cada embalagem permite fazer tratamento até 1135 litros de agua, se queres e como estas aqui perto e não tiveres muita litragem no aquário passas por aqui que dou-te uma dose para fazeres um tratamento no teu aquário.
Isto traz uma colher e se me lembro correctamente cada colher é para 10 gallons dizem eles, logo convertendo temos +/- 37.85 litros a tratar por cada colher.

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Hum acho que custou entre 25 a 28 eur max, mas não me recordo mesmo em que loja comprei? Talvez a de Oeiras que é o mais perto para mim.
> 
> Cada embalagem permite fazer tratamento até 1135 litros de agua, se queres e como estas aqui perto e não tiveres muita litragem no aquário passas por aqui que dou-te uma dose para fazeres um tratamento no teu aquário.
> Isto traz uma colher e se me lembro correctamente cada colher é para 10 gallons dizem eles, logo convertendo temos +/- 37.85 litros a tratar por cada colher.


Boas Baltazar!
Obrigado pela oferta! Eu vou agora terminar o tratamento com o da Aquamedic a ver o que acontece... Se realmente não resultar, se não te importares agradeço a oferta!  :Smile: 

A ver se consegues tb safar ai o Fabiano, que ele está no mesmo "barco" que eu! :P

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok sem problemas, se precisarem digam e é só combinar.

----------


## fabianomoser

> Boas Fabiano 
> Tens alguma anémona ?


Tenho, uma quadricolor.
por hora está bem...

Ontem a noite como sifonei todas as algas, o substrato estava branquinho.
Hoje de manhã já fi algumas manchas castanhas. A serem algas novamente é sinal que o tratamento com Eritromicina não funcionou.

Se não funcionou ou não são cianos, ou a dose foi baixa, ou sou mesmo o gajo mais azarado da margem sul! 

Hj a noite faço a TPA de 100Lt, e volto a meter carvão e bactérias.

Alguém quer vir a minha casa beber 1 cerveja e ver esta porcaria para sabermos se é mesmo ciano? Até pago a consulta se emitirem recibo pro IRS!


Cumps,
FM

----------


## Cesar Soares

Boas Fabiano.

Ter a certeza absoluta que são cianos ou outra coisa qualquer só sob análise microscópica.
A olho nu pode-se confundir facilmente com dinoflagelados. Mas não é pouco comum a eritromicina não funcionar em pleno devido a vários factores.
Se aparecem assim tão rapidamente de um dia para o outro, podem ser também dinoflagelados o que, infelizmente, ainda é pior que as cianos! Se for o caso, podes experimentar H2O2 (Há um post aqui np forum sobre isso!)

Seja como for,  com a eritromicina, não resolves a causa, apenas arranjas uma solução temporária. tens de descobrir qual  a causa do seu aparecimento e 
resolve-la (PO4, NO3, falta de circulação,etc).

----------


## Sergio Carmo

Olá...

Acho que uma análise cuidada dos teus parametros de dia 22 dá para perceber realmente o problema. 

Por alguma razão o teu filtro biológico foi comprometido, ou não terias nitritos nesses valores. O desaparecimento das bactérias (filtro biológico) deixa o caminho aberto às cianobactérias, estas últimas altamente eficazes na redução de nitratos e fosfatos do aquário - a razão de veres os teus testes de NO3 e PO4 zerados mas teres esse festival no aquário. 

Solução: Paciência, muita! Não tentes utilizar nenhuma solução que possa comprometer o teu filtro mais do que aquilo que já está. Antibióticos vão ajudar nas ciano mas vão matar mais o teu filtro biológico. A consequência é simples... como as cianobactérias são mais rápidas na multiplicação, elas vão aproveitar esse espaço para se desenvolver ainda mais (lembra-te do inicio do ciclo do teu aquário). Deixa o aquário sossegado... mete mais circulação se for esse o caso, limpa a rocha e o areão (superficialmente apenas para retirar as algas e não o resto), controla a entrada de nutrientes ao máximo e por último, aumenta em 25% na quantidade das mudas de água. Lembra-te... estabilidade e deixa o filtro biológico do teu aquario estabelecer-se novamente. Podes ir utilizando MB7, por exemplo, para aumentares o teu filtro e promoveres a concorrência pelos nutrientes.

Espero ter ajudado, Sérgio Carmo aka zprops

PS: Parto do principio que não estas a utilizar agua da torneira e que o teu escumador é decente para a litragem que tens.

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas Sérgio,

Fiz uma TPA generosa ±125Lt e adicionei Biodigest (bactérias).
Voltei a adicionar o carvão ativado e o reef está trabalhando normalmente sem nenhum tratamento e sem UV.

Agora que adicionei as bactérias não seria melhor esperar 15 dias para fazer nova TPA?

A Prodibio diz para dosearmos 1 ampola a cada 15 dias, talvez fizesse sentido eu esperar 15 dias para colonizar melhor o substrato e as rochas e depois fazer uma nova TPA e dosear uma nova ampola, o que acham?

Minha conclusão é de que a ERITROMICINA aliviou as algas mas não as exterminou, longe disso, mas não quero voltar a tratar com uma dose maior. Não por enquanto...

Acho que a Eritromicina ajudou-me a reduzir bastante as algas, para agora começar novamente.

Sim minha água vêm de uma Osmose de 4 estágios com filtro de silicatos e fosfatos no último estágio e têm ± 6 meses.

Cumps,
FM

----------


## fabianomoser

> Ok sem problemas, se precisarem digam e é só combinar.


Obrigado Baltazar  :Pracima: 

Cumps,
FM

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Com uma TPA estás a remover as bactérias da coluna de água, não as das rochas ou areia. Eu fazia TPA todas as semanas e adicionava um reforço de bactérias.

Esta é a minha rotina de manutenção.

----------


## fabianomoser

Tá bem tá...

Dia seguinte a TPA de 125Lt, e já tenho as rochas castanhas e o substrato com focos castanhos.

À Benfica... :yb624: 

Não vale a pena...

Cumps,
Fabiano

----------


## PauloEduardo

Boas!
Já vi que estás ainda com problemas ai...

Eu já usei o probio (as ampolas) e sinceramente não gostei do produto...
No entanto já experimentei outras marcas de bactérias que me deram melhores resultados...

Recomendo-te a experimentares estas marcas e produtos:

- Microbe-Lift Bacterial Aquarium Balancer (Muito bom!)
- Seachem Stability (Também é bom)
- Sera Marin BioReef Clear (Estou agora a usar este).

Qualquer um destes 3 produtos é bastante bom, e recomendo-te a aplicares uma dose (de 5 a 10ml) por dia, durante 2 semanas, para reforçares as bacterias na areia e rocha.
Este último da Sera, tem além das bactérias um complexo clareador de água.

No meu caso usei a recomendação de um colega aqui do fórum para o Aquamedic AntiRed, e resultou... Em conjunto com uma limpeza com uma escova, eliminei praticamente todos os focos.
Estou a usar o Seachem PhosGuard e o Purigen, para o controlo dos fosfatos e silicatos, com resultados satisfatórios.

Para já (e poderás ver as fotos e o filme mais recente do meu aquário), tenho a coisa controlada.
Tenta usar estas soluções a ver se ajuda...

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## João Seguro

Olá Fabiano. Eu tenho, como tu sabes, andado na mesma luta que tu e tenho falado com muitos lojistas e pelo que estou a perceber ( mas nunca tendo a certeza) as cianos aparecem do excesso de nutrientes e acumulação de detritos na rocha e areão. Junto com fraca escumação. Como a maioria, é normal que não tenhas outro escumador para testar, por isso tenta aspirar bem o areão depois de passares com uma bomba pelas rochas para levantar essas cianos e a porcaria que tem acumulada.

O que tenho reparado é que esse lixo acumula-se devido a dar-se muita comida, bombas de circulação mal colocadas... tenta rever isso tudo. Posso te dizer que só por mudar as bombas de lugar melhorei muito nas cianos

----------


## Cesar Soares

Fabiano,

as cianos (se é que são de facto cianos!!) podem ter mil e uma causas. Pode ser tanta coisa que até enerva a mais calma das pessoas.

Como já tinha dito em cima, eritromicina não resolve o problema. 
Aliás pode piorar e deve ser utilizada apenas como último recurso e quando já se tentou outros métodos.
Eritromicina é um antibiótico de largo espectro e mata também toda a fauna bacteriologica do aquário (as cianos não sãO algas, são bactérias). Esta fauna é que compete com as cianos pelos nutrientes e é ela que se encarrega, num aquário equilibrado, de não deixar as cianos aparecerem. 

Seja como for, há sempre algumas que escapam e se a verdadeira causa nao tiver sido resolvida, elas proliferam. 

Descobre o que as está a causar e ataca por aí!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Dia seguinte a TPA de 125Lt, e já tenho as rochas castanhas e o substrato com focos castanhos.


Boas Fabiano,

As cianos são de cor vermelho tinto... se tens rochas e substratos com algas castanhas não são cianobactérias...

----------


## João Seguro

As minhas cianos tapavam as algas verdes e castanhas e "asfixiavam-nas" ehehehhehe

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, nao sou muito entendido em algas,  isto porque nunca tive estes problemas  com os aqua que tenho ajudado a montar.

Tenho reparado que das 1001 tentativas que tens feito, nao levas nenhuma ate ao fim, procuras sempre os resultados no dia seguinte, nao tens paciencia em esperar....

Penso que tens de ter calma e levar um metodo ate ao fim, nem que leve meses.

Cumps.

----------


## fabianomoser

> Boas Fabiano,
> 
> As cianos são de cor vermelho tinto... se tens rochas e substratos com algas castanhas não são cianobactérias...


Não sendo cianos, seriam o que? Diatomáceas?

João, tenho aspirado, escovado as rochas e substrato, elas voltam a crescer.
Tenho uma MP40W a máximo (verde) e uma sunsun 6000 (direcionada pra tras das rochas) a soprarem pra coluna seca. 
De circulação não deve ser. Ao menos não acredito.

Será da água de Sesimbra? Mas então teria mais pessoas com problemas parecidos, e pelo que tenho visto o pessoal a partilhar testes, não encontro nenhum parâmetro da água de Sesimbra que possa causar.

O que me incomoda não é ter algas, mas sim que elas criam mantos pra cima dos corais e impedem a sua progressão. Este é o detalhe pior.

Obrigado pelo vosso acompanhamento.
Cumps,
Fabiano

----------


## João Seguro

A questão não é a quantidade de circulação mas como ela está disposta. Eu tenho uma sunsun de 5000 e outra de 3000 apenas para 120lts e também tenho cianos. Penso que seja mesmo pela questão dos detritos. Na Sump não tens acumulação de porcaria? Vê os fosfatos e nitratos de novo. Penso que níveis altos destes também ajuda. Um lojista disse-me que a oxigenação do aquário também era muito importante. Bombas a criar muita turbulência à superfície era bom e quando o fiz reparei em pequenas bolhas de ar em todas as cianos o que fez com que muitas se desprendessem da rocha e flutuassem e fosse para a sump (tenho uma camada de lã de vidro que mudo diariamente para as ir limpando). Os cirugiões também ajudam porque andam sempre a bicar a rocha limpando algumas porcarias. Reparei que o meu hepatus muitas vezes desprendia bocados de cyanos da rocha. Devia pensar que eram algas, ou tinham algas por baixo e bicava, como não lhe agradavam cuspia de novo para a água e ajudava a limpar.

Uma coisa o bruno que o bruno disse é verdade. tens que ter calma e ir por tentativas e dar tempo ao tempo a cada tentativa porque isso não é imediato.

Força aí e não desesperes. Vai limpando-as dos corais que elas vão fraquejando.

----------


## Cesar Soares

[QUOTE=fabianomoser;188906]Não sendo cianos, seriam o que? Diatomáceas?
QUOTE]

Podem ser diatomáceas sim, mas podem ser também dinoflegelados e podem ser as três...

----------


## fabianomoser

Fotos,

Todas as fotos a frente desta foram tiradas hoje.

Não quero tornar meu post num muro de lamentações, mas vejam minha montipora rosa. RTN?!
DSC07326.jpg

Meus corais têm pouca côr. 
Não posso adicionar nada por causa das algas...

https://picasaweb.google.com/1045273...19434719515154

Ah, finalmente consegui um bom setup para os cirurgiões. Dão-se lindamente  :Pracima: 

Cumps,
Fabiano

----------


## João Seguro

Não creio que tenhas assim tantos corais que precises de adicionar muita coisa para eles sobreviverem. tenho +-60% dos teus corais e adiciono cálcio semana sim semana não... pode ser de outra coisa

----------


## fabianomoser

adicionado:
22 nassários
22 eremitas patas castanhas.

continua o lamaçal, cada vez +, nunca para...

cumps,
FM

----------


## João Seguro

quantos burries tens? eu no meu de 120lts +pus uns 20 e limparam a rocha num instante, no areão não posso afirmar com certeza mas li que os strombus limpam bem  agora as cyanos não sei se lhe pegam. 

Agora o que tenho estado a reparar no meu, tal como te tinha dito, tenho cyanos há meses e tenho reparado que abrandaram quando aumentei a circulação e foram diminuindo cada vez menos. Esta semana quase que não tinha cyanos.... Mas esta semana também tive que desligar uma das bombas por estar a afectar os corais mais à superfície por ser tanta a corrente. estava com 8000L/H  quando o recomendado é 2400l/h. Acabei por deixar a 3000l/h e instantaneamente elas apareceram em quantidade. O que consigo deduzir daí é que deve ser menos pela acumulação de porcaria na rocha... 

A questão é como a limpamos? O pessoal diz que passa com uma bomba mensalmente... nós secalhar temos que passar 2 vezes por semana :P

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Fabiano
A melhor ajuda que podes ter contra os cianos é as dos turbos
O meu nano de 50 litros estava cheio e seis turbos resolveram o problema.

----------


## fabianomoser

> Fabiano
> A melhor ajuda que podes ter contra os cianos é as dos turbos
> O meu nano de 50 litros estava cheio e seis turbos resolveram o problema.


Sim,

Turbo Paciência!  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos Assunção

Bem este tópico parece uma bíblia :Smile:  masdigo estou a aprender imenso, com os problemas dos outros infelizmente.
Ainda estou a adquirir os componentes para o meu futuro 1º salgado, e já me estou a assustar com a quantidade de "problemas" que podem aparecer...
Tenho uma pergunta a fazer, os problemas que tens não pode ter a ver com a pouca quantidade de RV que introduziste de inicio? *Rochas: 3Kg Rocha viva, Restante +/-30kg Rochas Mortas* ???
Quanto tempo demora a Rocha Morta ser colonizada e ficar viva igualmente?
Abraços e as melhoras para o aquário rapidamente

----------


## fabianomoser

> Bem este tópico parece uma bíblia masdigo estou a aprender imenso, com os problemas dos outros infelizmente.
> Ainda estou a adquirir os componentes para o meu futuro 1º salgado, e já me estou a assustar com a quantidade de "problemas" que podem aparecer...
> Tenho uma pergunta a fazer, os problemas que tens não pode ter a ver com a pouca quantidade de RV que introduziste de inicio? *Rochas: 3Kg Rocha viva, Restante +/-30kg Rochas Mortas* ???
> Quanto tempo demora a Rocha Morta ser colonizada e ficar viva igualmente?
> Abraços e as melhoras para o aquário rapidamente


Boas Carlos,

Há muito que ler aqui e 90% são problemas. 
É Extremamente motivador ler o meu tópico do início ao fim. 
Afinal há um prêmio (1frag) para quem o ler de ponta-a-ponta e encontrar a "palavra mágica". 

Pode sim, tudo pode...
Mas acho que esta fase já devia ter passado, e mesmo porque este problema apareceu a ±3 meses depois do problema do ictio .
Sinceramente há muitas teorias e poucas certezas, enquanto isto vou fazendo o que posso, e digo que já fiz de tudo um pouco.

As culpas caem cada vez mais no Deltec AP600 que tenho de limpar a cada 2 dias. 
Está regulado para fazer uma escumação mais líquida, na idéia de exportar mais nutrientes, mas não sei se faço bem ou mal...

Das 2 uma:

- Ou me chateio com isso e acabo por desistir do reef e dar vitória as algas
- Ou vou levando até elas desaparecerem num sábado a noite  :Smile: 

Cumps, e bom fim de semana.
FM

----------


## Carlos Assunção

Achas mesmo que o problema poderá estar no Deltec? Toda a gente fala bem da Deltec.. Inclusive eu comprei um Deltec APF600 com bomba DSC.
Achas que terei feito mal? Será para um aquario de 330lts+sump com 100lts...
Abração

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Não Carlos. O problema do Fabiano é que o escumador se calhar está sub-dimensionado para o aquário dele. Tu compraste um escumador mais potente (o AP*F* 600) para ~300L.

Eu tive um APF600 para um aquário de 300L, durante 2-3 anos e fiquei muito satisfeito com o escumador.
Para mim, o APF 600 foi um dos melhores escumadores que a Deltec alguma vez realizou, bom valor pelo dinheiro que se paga.

----------


## Carlos Assunção

> Não Carlos. O problema do Fabiano é que o escumador se calhar está sub-dimensionado para o aquário dele. Tu compraste um escumador mais potente (o AP*F* 600) para ~300L.
> 
> Eu tive um APF600 para um aquário de 300L, durante 2-3 anos e fiquei muito satisfeito com o escumador.
> Para mim, o APF 600 foi um dos melhores escumadores que a Deltec alguma vez realizou, bom valor pelo dinheiro que se paga.


Ok Ricardo agora percebi  :Smile:  Sou novato aqui  :Smile: 
Hoje vou começar a preparar a estrutura do meu aquario com contraplacado maritimo pintado de preto e forrar a estrutura de ferro com wall-mate :Smile:  tenho trabalho para o dia todo :Smile: 
Entretanto em breve vou iniciar o meu setup aqui no forum e estou a contar com o pessoal do forum para as minhas tristezas e alegrias  :Smile: 
Entretanto vou continuar a acompanhar esta thread pois tem sido muito esclarecedora sobre os problemas que podemos vir a ter com os nossos aquarios...
Eu continuo a achar que 3kg de RV para tamanha quantidade de RM foi insuficiente... Escumador (coração)/RV ( pulmões)....

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Mas acho que esta fase já devia ter passado, e mesmo porque este problema apareceu a ±3 meses depois do problema do ictio .
> 
> As culpas caem cada vez mais no Deltec AP600 que tenho de limpar a cada 2 dias. 
> Está regulado para fazer uma escumação mais líquida, na idéia de exportar mais nutrientes, mas não sei se faço bem ou mal...


Boas Fabiano,

Com o surto de íctio e a perda de alguns herbívoros, é natural que as algas tenham proliferado... ainda não percebi muito bem se o problema actual são ciano-bactérias (de cor vermelho tinto), parecem-me ser mais algas verdes / castanhas filamentosas, não? estas também são um bocado "lixadas" mas nada que um Vulpinus, Turbos, Burriés, Ouriços, não resolvam...  :Wink: 

Já quanto ao escumador, às tantas estiveste a "inventar" e saiu pior a emenda que o soneto... A sério, não inventes sobre a "escumação mais líquida" para esse propósito. Esse pressuposto pode ser mesmo o problema actual. O escumador deve estar regulado segundo as instruções do fabricante. No caso do AP600, a ser idêntico ao APF600, o nível de água com a bomba de recirculação desligada deverá andar ao nível daquela garganta no topo do corpo do escumador, onde encaixa a base do copo do escumador. O que deverá chegar ao copo, com o escumador em funcionamento, é apenas espuma com sujidade e não líquido com sujidade.  :Wink:

----------


## fabianomoser

> Boas Fabiano,
> 
> Com o surto de íctio e a perda de alguns herbívoros, é natural que as algas tenham proliferado... ainda não percebi muito bem se o problema actual são ciano-bactérias (de cor vermelho tinto), parecem-me ser mais algas verdes / castanhas filamentosas, não? estas também são um bocado "lixadas" mas nada que um Vulpinus, Turbos, Burriés, Ouriços, não resolvam... 
> 
> Já quanto ao escumador, às tantas estiveste a "inventar" e saiu pior a emenda que o soneto... A sério, não inventes sobre a "escumação mais líquida" para esse propósito. Esse pressuposto pode ser mesmo o problema actual. O escumador deve estar regulado segundo as instruções do fabricante. No caso do AP600, a ser idêntico ao APF600, o nível de água com a bomba de recirculação desligada deverá andar ao nível daquela garganta no topo do corpo do escumador, onde encaixa a base do copo do escumador. O que deverá chegar ao copo, com o escumador em funcionamento, é apenas espuma com sujidade e não líquido com sujidade.


Boas Artur,

Artur, já fiz de tudo um pouco, mas o tratamento/intervenção mais agressivo foi a ERITROMICINA, e mesmo assim correu bem, mas não eliminou o problema. Talvez tivesse aumentado a dose um pouco ou repetido o tratamento... mas não quero voltar a usar, ficou claro que não iria resolver.

O Jorge Neves a muito que recomendou o Vulpinus, mas eu não gosto muito deste peixe, não consigo me imaginar com ele no reef mesmo que seja eficiente com as algas. 

Eu sou bué esquisito mesmo...

Quanto ao escumador: Ok, conheço o ponto do escumador, regulei ele diferente uns tempos a ver se via alguma melhoria, mas népias tudo a mesma. 

Algas: Não são verdes nem vermelhas. São castanhas, e formam tipo um manto castanho em todo o substrato e pequenos filamentos (pelos de ±1cm) nas rochas. Mas sempre castanhos... As fotos e vídeos postados mostram bem isso.

Também estou a dosear Life Snow da Oceanlife todos os dias a noite. 
Depois de 1 semana não vejo melhoras. Mas os corais parecem gostar.

Isto vai-se embora com o FMI, deixa estar!

Abraço e bom domingo,
FM

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Fabiano

E do "Desjardini"...não gostas?
Agora...estás com falta de "pica"!!!...relaxa,deixa correr o marfim,não desistas que melhores dias virão.
E já agora...não faças fé nos àquas muito cleans...são só para a fotografia depois de montados ou limpos...pois onde se dá fotossintese,há algas e gostava que esses mesmos àquas tivessem um registro no mínimo uma vez por mês aqui no forum para provarem que se mantêm assim tão cleans???.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## fabianomoser

Jorge,

Tenho o Veliferun, pois gosto mais das cores.

Observei uma coisa hoje de manhã que ainda não tinha reparado.
Minhas rochas estão ficando mais limpas e com um tipo de coralina esbranquiçada. 
Aquelas algas tipo algodão bem fininhas já não estão, restando apenas as castanhas com filamentos de ±1cm.

Poderia ser efeito do Life Snow da Oceanlife que tenho doseado a 1 semana!? 
Possivelmente, embora não tenha resolvido ainda eu prefiro este aspecto do que as rochas tomadas pelas outras algas.

Não sei bem o que é, mas posto aqui umas foto. 
Acredito que pra cima desta superfície branca pode vir coralina, o que não acontecia antes.

7E335DF8-07AE-4430-A331-93002FA133C0.jpg



Jorge, não precisava ser extreme clean, bastava só que as algas deixassem aparecer os corais em vez de parecer 1 galinheiro!  :Smile: 

Vamos ver...

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Fabiano, mantém a rotina de manutenção que tens actualmente, isso acaba por desaparecer. Dá tempo ao tempo!

----------


## Filipe.Pires

O que tu chamas de coralina esbranquiçada não será coralina morta?

----------


## fabianomoser

> Olá Fabiano, mantém a rotina de manutenção que tens actualmente, isso acaba por desaparecer. Dá tempo ao tempo!


Sim, as coisas dão sinal de bom caminho...

Cumps,
Fabiano

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Sim, as coisas dão sinal de bom caminho...
> 
> Cumps,
> Fabiano


Fabiano

Como refere o Ricardo...vai com calma.
Tens ainda como equipa o "Strigosus",peixe interessante e muito activo no que toca a remoção de algas.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## ricardotrindade

Boas Fabiano,
eu continuo a dizer que tens é muita falta de paciência, tu queres ver resultados de uma hora para outra e tu sabes bem que a aquariofilia não é como a informática, já tiveste aquário no Brasil e de certeza que tambem tiveste altos e baixos.
Vai com calma que a seu tempo isso toma pernas para andar.

abraço

----------


## Marco Madeira

Fabiano...
Após 16 páginas que li, minha humilde opinião e por favor não me leves a mal, apenas pretendo ajudar-te:

- Antes de mais, relê o tópico todo desde o inicio e verifica quantas vezes recomeçaste o ciclo do aquário sem te aperceberes.
- Verifica quantos produtos diferentes usaste.
- Verifica quantas vezes acusas a água natural de ter parametros errados e ao mesmo tempo tens bons crescimentos de corais.
- Verifica quantas vezes destabilizaste o aquário ao mexer no substracto.
- Verifica os videos e fotos e vê a falta de biodiversidade que tens na rocha e substracto. Ausencia de vida util ao aqua...
- Verifica quantos peixes mortos que tiveste... assim como os problemas com ictio que tiveste.
- por ultimo e mais importante a falta de paciencia e a urgencia em teres valores óptimos no aquário de um dia para o outro...

Na minha opinião o comentário mais correcto até agora aos teus problemas estão no post do Sérgio Carmo (#362).
Deixo-te uma dica... O aquário é teu... não sigas todas as formulas e todos os produtos milagrosos que te recomendam quer em lojas quer no forum. Pega na tua filosofia de aquário e segue-a com todos os seus prós e contras. Vai com calma e evita danificar o sistema biologico do aquário.

Não desistas, reformula o teu sistema e tem paciencia que chegas lá, keep it simple!  :Pracima:

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Bom dia Fabiano.

Concordo a 100% com o Marco.

"tira as mãos de dentro do aquário" e deixa-o seguir o seu rumo.

Cada aquário é um caso diferente. Não te esqueças que eu meti vivos no meu ao 3º dia. E com quase um ano, ainda não houve mortes.
Isto só para dizer que, o que funciona para um, não tem que funcionar obrigatóriamente para os outros.


Grande abraço

----------


## ricardotrindade

Tás a ver Fabiano, sou obrigado a concordar com o Marco e o Basílio, cada vez estou mais convencido que cada Aquário é um Aquário.
Abraço e "MUITA CALMA NESSA HORA"  :Wink:

----------


## fabianomoser

Ok,

Obrigado pelas ajudas e comentários.
 Foram de grande valia.
Vou fechar o tópico. Daqui a 6 meses volto com notícias.

Um abraço.
Fabiano

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas,

Desde já um bom 2012 a todos!

Passados 6 meses...  :Smile: 
Obrigado ao Admin por reabrir o tópico, ao fechá-lo pensei que podia reabrí-lo mais tarde, mas me enganei.

Era só par dizer que o reef tá xpto! 
Zero problemas, tudo 100%. 

Cumps,
FM

----------


## João Seguro

As cyanos sempre desapareceram?

----------


## fabianomoser

> As cyanos sempre desapareceram?


Zero problemas, tudo 100%.

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Boas.

isso é que é.

Agora tens é que contar á malta os truques...o que lhe fizeste nestes 6 meses.

E...FOTOS...

P.S. - Já comprei uma motobomba e tenho ido apanhar água à Ericeira, no pontão. Fica-me mais perto.
É só encher e meter no carro...a 1/2 metro.
Quando precisares, avisa.

----------


## João Seguro

Basílio qual a bomba? podes meter o modelo sff?

Fabiano e como fizeste? Sempre desapareceram com o tempo?

Abraço

----------


## fabianomoser

> Basílico qual a bomba? podes meter o modelo sff?
> 
> Fabiano e como fizeste? Sempre desapareceram com o tempo?
> 
> Abraço


Boas,
João,
Já faz um tempo que se foram.
O que eu fiz? Foi simples, mas por cortesia e gratidão pergunte ao Rui ou ao Paulo da Bubbles. 
Foi uma dica deles.

Basílio, eu trio lá água no balde mesmo! Como só trago 100lt não demora muito com a maré sempre cheia.
Obrigado pela disposição!

Cumps,
Fabiano

----------


## João Seguro

Hum, então a resposta a essa pergunta vai demorar a ser esclarecida pois a loja deles fica LIGEIRAMENTE  distante da minha casa e ando sem tempo para ir passear para esses lados :/

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Bom dia João, se tens problemas com cyanos, faz mudas de água com mais frequência.
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## João Seguro

Boas José, obrigado mas neste momento não tenho mas tive durante meses o.O e fiquei curioso com essa "técnica" pois estamos sempre a aprender novas coisas...  Para já tenho tudo controlado e espero que fique assim. Mandei-lhe uma mp.

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

João foi hoje que mandas-te a MP?

----------


## João Seguro

ontem

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

OK Boss :Pracima:  estamos a marcar pontos :yb624:

----------


## fabianomoser

Ok,
Era pra fazer 1 suspensezito:
Vou contar:
UltraSnow + 1 ampola de prodíbio em cada TPA semanal. Foram 3 e já está!

Resolvido!

Já agora, meu casal de pérculas nem ligam pra anêmona, agora que a anêmona tá lindíssima e os pérculas formam 1 casal tão giro há meses que nem sequer demonstram interesse pela anêmona.

Há coisas que não sei explicar, pérculas mau agradecidos!

Cumps,
FM

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Ok,
> Era pra fazer 1 suspensezito:
> Vou contar:
> UltraSnow + 1 ampola de prodíbio em cada TPA semanal. Foram 3 e já está!
> 
> Resolvido!
> 
> Já agora, meu casal de pérculas nem ligam pra anêmona, agora que a anêmona tá lindíssima e os pérculas formam 1 casal tão giro há meses que nem sequer demonstram interesse pela anêmona.
> 
> ...


Boas Fabiano,

Espero que o casamento tenha corrido bem  :Olá: 

Antes de mais parabéns por teres passado esse problema que te atromentava tanto a cabeça! 

Em relação aos percula tem calma... Eu tenho um casal de ocellaris que supostamente não são muito de anémonas e a fêmea à cerca de 2 semanas do nada começou a dançar dentro da anémona!

O teu hepatus tem feito mais saltos de Pára-quedas ou nem por isso ? 

Abraço

----------


## fabianomoser

Já tenho eles a 2 meses ± e nada...

O hepatus não, mas um dos pérculas 1 dia o meu filho encontrou-o no tapete as 9hs da manhã, chamou a mãe e ela colocou-o na mesa do escritório pensando estar morto já. Dado um minuto meu filho disse que o peixe mexeu-se, foi então que ela o voltou a por no aquário.  :Smile:  Ganda apnéia!!!!

Ainda lá está!

O Hepatus nunca mais saltou. mas agora antes de algum peixe saltar novamente vai ter de passar pela grade!

Cumps,
FM

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Já tenho eles a 2 meses ± e nada...
> 
> O hepatus não, mas um dos pérculas 1 dia o meu filho encontrou-o no tapete as 9hs da manhã, chamou a mãe e ela colocou-o na mesa do escritório pensando estar morto já. Dado um minuto meu filho disse que o peixe mexeu-se, foi então que ela o voltou a por no aquário.  Ganda apnéia!!!!
> 
> Ainda lá está!
> 
> O Hepatus nunca mais saltou. mas agora antes de algum peixe saltar novamente vai ter de passar pela grade!
> 
> Cumps,
> FM


Em relaçã aos perculas isso é do dia para a noite! Os meus também já estavam à mais de 1 mês e nada... É preciso ter calma!

Esse percula já quando fomos ao fragário tinha mostrado dotes de saltador  :yb624:

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas Fabiano

o que é o ultrasnow? é o coral snow ? e da probidio são as bactérias?

abraço

----------


## João Seguro

obrigado pela dica  :Wink:

----------


## fabianomoser

> boas Fabiano
> 
> o que é o ultrasnow? é o coral snow ? e da probidio são as bactérias?
> 
> abraço


Sim, mas o meu chama-se na verdade LIFESNOW da Oceanlife. Sim o biodigest são as bactérias da Prodibio.

Mas atenção, isto não é receita pra ninguém, apenas foi o que eu fiz.
Sim Diogo, é o mesmo "jumper"!

Cumps,
FM

----------


## ricardotrindade

Boas,
Então isso é que foram cá uns 6 meses....ahahahahah
Abraço

----------


## fabianomoser

Algumas fotos de hoje a tarde:

DSC07833_.jpg










































Cumps,
FM

----------


## fabianomoser



----------


## PauloOliveira

Como isso estava e como isso está .. BRUTALLLLL ... Afinal o Calmex parece que resulta amigo ..  :Wink:   :Wink:  ...

Está muito Bom ...

Abração ..

----------


## ricardotrindade

hmmmmmmm essa macro trás água no bico....só falta melhorar as cores no photoshop ahahahahah.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Belas fotos!

Queres meter ai os parâmetros das fotos?

Saudações

----------


## João Seguro

Ele esteve a mexer no photoshop, não se nota logo???????? ehehehehehe

Muito bom!!! Agora é deixá-los tornarem-se em grandes colónias  :Wink: 

Grande abraço

João Seguro

----------


## fabianomoser

> Viva,
> 
> Belas fotos!
> 
> Queres meter ai os parâmetros das fotos?
> 
> Saudações


Como coloquei moldura com outro software especifico ele perdeu as propriedades da fotografia (nao sabia disto e não vou mais usar, prefiro ter os parametros...)

Mas posso dizer que foi em modo automatico. Posso te enviar por email (5-7mb/foto) uma ou 2 se quiseres observar os dados todos.

Particularmente não gostei de nenhuma foto, muito diferente do AO VIVO, mas tinham pedido....

Cumps,
Fabiano

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, está muito bom isso, agora já a ir no bom caminho.

Mete ai umas fotos da geral e um video.

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas Fabiano.
Muito fixe o teu aquario.
Faltam ai umas fotos gerais.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Fabiano, quando fizeste o tratamento contra as cyano, desligas-te o ozonizador e a lampada UV, caso utilizes claro.

É que estou a tentar dar cabo das malditas, mas estou na dúvida se posso utilizar a lampada UV e o Ozonizador.

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Carlos

tens de desligar sim

----------


## Carlos Dias

OK obrigado.

Bem me parecia que as bactérias não aguentavam estas barbaridades :yb624: .

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Fabiano, tudo bem?

Não há por ai fotos novos e videos?

Cumps.

----------

